# The Cattle Cycle Revisited



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A review on cattle economics.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/spotlight-on-economics-the-cattle-cycle-revisited-NAA-university-news-release/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link Mike. It is always educational to read various opinions.

I am not certain cattle numbers are recovering as quickly as the USDA predicts. We have lost a large chunk of our normal calf supply with the decreased imports from Mexico. COOL allowed Mexican cattle producers to find they could feed cattle and make more profit than selling to us. We had become accustomed to their numbers and counted them as ours.

Imported beef may be the wave of the future. Australia's imports to the U.S. are up 50%. Sixty percent of our consumed beef is now ground beef. Grass fed imported beef is good for grinding.

With high boxed beef prices, the consumer is forced to look at more affordable sources of protein such as pork and chicken.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

The consumer will ultimately decide where this settles out, and i can't see how they can afford the prices i see here in the grocery stores. Esp if they are raising a family.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

carcajou said:


> The consumer will ultimately decide where this settles out, and i can't see how they can afford the prices i see here in the grocery stores. Esp if they are raising a family.


Very true.

One report suggests that food stamp and welfare recipients are a big reason beef is moving off the shelf as well as it has been. The average working family has to live on a balanced budget.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

I have always said foodstamps were a farmers best friend I just wish they would change what they can buy with them.now they can buy soda pop,chips cakes and all kinds of non nutritional food.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

> I have always said foodstamps were a farmers best friend I just wish they would change what they can buy with them.now they can buy soda pop,chips cakes and all kinds of non nutritional food


Food stamps or any welfare is not society's friend. Food stamps are a way of taxing and redistributing the wealth to the chosen. Farmers like it when it benefits them because they, the lower percent, are recipients of tax money from the larger percent&#8230;or worse yet&#8230;the recipient of borrowed money from China. Now cell phone companies, soda pop companies, etc getting part of the gravy, and farmers are finding themselves to be dreadfully close to being donors. Everyone seems to want to be a conservative, until the welfare program that helps them is the one to be cut. The government does not have or make money; they only have money that they take from the serfs. Therefore when the gov't mandates something or subsidizes something, some poor fellow that is working for xx.xx per hour and trying to raise a family, is the one taxed to pay some BTO's fuel bill or CRP payment. I guess if I was some senator's son-in-law and could get my product subsidized or mandated, I would think the gov'ts thievery is Okie Dokie also. Call it sour grapes, but I'm sick and tired of watching some jackwagon buying junk food or just name-brand food items while I (the person that is paying for theirs) shop for sales, use generic, etc&#8230;
73, Mark


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

oh I didn't know we were talking about a perfect world here if we were I would be against any social programs myself but since were not and never will I just look at it as a way of getting back a little that they take.Maybe I should have used better wording than "friend"and since this country is not gonna get rid of social programs anytime soon this is one program that is of some benefit for farmers and with some changes could be more so.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Not directed at Timberjackrob, just thoughts my thoughts about my posts...
I did not intend to imply that anyone here was not working hard, did deserve every penny they earn, and deserve to keep more of what they earn. I sometimes offend when no offense is intended. My brain is a little cross-threaded and I reason differently than most. I generally wish to merely give another perspective to an idea and let each member's conscience decide privately what is best for them.
I do not think anyone can remove themselves from gummit subsidies, no matter how hard they try. Say I cut a load of firewood and sell it to someone because propane is too high for them to purchase it instead&#8230;if gummit is any of the reason that propane is too high, then is my firewood sale directly related gummit intervention? Yup. Did I ask for the gummit help? Nope.
I attempt to use logical reasoning to illustrate a thought process which leads to my conscience's reckoning of that which is mete and just. Most of my reasonings, while directed at a specific point, are not case limited and are of a larger philosophical, economical, and/or theological understanding of what I believe and do not believe to be correct.
I totally understand the point about taking back some of what was taken, but many take WAY more than they are taxed. Take wally world for example- They pay sell products at a lower than average price, in part, because they pay their employees a low wage. If THEY paid their employees their worth, the shelf price would be higher. The workers, with their low wage, are eligible for food stamps, housing assistance, free health care, etc&#8230; That means that it is the responsibility of the taxpayers to raise the standard of living of a wally world employee to a certain standard. The price may be lower, but the total cost of the product is higher when an account is made for the higher tax one pays which is, in turn, given to the employee. The only difference between the people who professionally work the system and the looters at Ferguson (The mentality of "everyone else is doing it, why shouldn't I?") &#8230;the attire and the amount of VISIBLE force used to achieve the theft.
I am a contrarian and do not willingly follow the rut. I publish things to this site which may be controversial, but I don't remember ever indicating that I thought someone to be any less of a gentleman in any of my posts.

I try to build my conscience around the hypothetically perfect, strive for perfect, and fall miserably short&#8230;always.

If umbrage is a result of my posts, search the post for my erroneous logic or search your conscience.

73, Mark


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

well said gws I totally see your point about wally world but what really burns me is the massive amount of people in this country that don't work period at any job and qualify for all the things that you mentioned above!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Harrumph!!!! (Blazing Saddles) I refer to them as the "I don't wanna work, and you can't make me" crowd. Most have the choice to work and know that, in a staring contest ( the mentality of " I can stand to go without eating longer than you can stand to see me not eat") the gummint will always blink first.

TJR, thank you for the friendly banter.

73, Mark


----------

